# probar transformador de fuente conmutada



## priaranza (Sep 17, 2011)

Hola. Tengo una FA conmutada (k30246) de un impresora canon (pixma ip4200), que me dá los tres voltajes de salida a un cuarto de su valor. He medido todo y aparentemente está todo bien pero tengo la duda en el pequeño transformador. Miro la tension en el primario y tengo unos 310 v dc (viene del electrolitico) pero en el secundario solo mido en algunos pines 5,93 v dc. Tiene 6 pines en el primario y 7 en el secundario. Lo he quitado y en el primario solo tengo continuidad entre los pines 1,2 y 3 y tambien entre los pines 4 y 5 y en el secundario entre los pines 1 y 3 / 2 y 4 /5 y 6. Entre los pines del primario y los del secundario NO hay continuidad. Podría comprobarlo directamente a los 220v ac para medir el secundario? Segun saqué de google, en el pequeño conector de salida de 7 pines 
  DEBE MEDIR                             MIDE
pin 1: 16 vdc /0.2A                    4.94 vdc
pin 2,4,6:GND
pin 3: 2,4 vdc/0.5A                    5,91 v dc
pin 5: 32 v dc/0,75A                  7,67 v dc
pin 7: CONT

Lo de CONT no sé que significa pero con tension marca GND y sin embargo sin tension y midiendo en el circuito, no tiene continuidad con GND. Gracias anticipadas

DEBE MEDIR----------------------- MIDE
pin 1: 16 vdc /0.2A---------------4.94 vdc
pin 2,4,6:GND
pin 3: 2,4 vdc/0.5A-------------- 5,91 v dc
pin 5: 32 v dc/0,75A------------- 7,67 v dc
pin 7: CONT

por si vale de algo el transformador indica: 95D1   f57A


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 17, 2011)

priaranza dijo:


> .... Entre los pines del primario y los del secundario NO hay continuidad.


Es un buen comienzo.


> Podría comprobarlo directamente a los 220v ac para medir el secundario?


 Hay formas de suicidarse con mas estilo.


> Segun saqué de google, en el pequeño conector de salida de 7 pines
> DEBE MEDIR                             MIDE
> pin 1: 16 vdc /0.2A                    4.94 vdc
> pin 2,4,6:GND
> ...


No será 24Vdc ?

Subí un par de fotos decentes donde se vean bien las dos caras del PCB.


----------



## priaranza (Sep 18, 2011)

.....Vaya un error entre tanto numero! Perdon, efectivamente pone 24 v dc, 0,5 A. En cuanto pueda subo unas fotos aunque soy nuevo en el foro y no sé si sabré hacerlo. Gracias

voy a tratar de subir alguna foto


----------



## priaranza (Sep 18, 2011)

Ayuda. ¿como se suben las fotos? No soy capaz.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 18, 2011)

priaranza dijo:


> Ayuda. ¿como se suben las fotos? No soy capaz.



Clickeá mas arriba donde dice "Ayuda".


----------



## priaranza (Sep 18, 2011)

ahí van ,espero haberlas subido bien. Saludos  y gracias anticipadas


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 18, 2011)

priaranza dijo:


> ahí van ,espero haberlas subido bien. Saludos  y gracias anticipadas



A- El transformador volvé a soldarlo en su lugar.

B- Controlá los electrolíticos, sobre todo los tres mas chicos.  
Esto se hace fácilmente con un medidor de ESR, pero asumo que no tenés así que desoldalos y medí la capacidad con tu tester (si mide capacidad y llega a esos valores ) o aprovechando que  son baratos --> comprá otros.

C- Supongo que las mediciones que hiciste fué con la fuente *con carga*. Caso contrario, *antes del punto B*, ponele a la salida de 24V una carga de ~200mA y medí de vuelta. Tal vez te sorprendas...


----------



## priaranza (Sep 19, 2011)

Gracias. Pues no, no medí con carga. Intentaré hacerlo y te cuento. Mi polimetro no mide capacidad pero esos electroliticos no valen mucho. Respecto a los optoaclopadores creo que marcaban diferente. Ya he visto por ahí, en algun tutorial, como se miden. Un poco complicado.
Que carga le puedo poner?. porque no tengo en casa la impresora. Solo la fuente


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2011)

priaranza dijo:


> Pues no, no medí con carga.


Las fuentes conmutadas deben estar *siempre con carga*. 
Algunas ya lo tienen contemplado y regulan igual, pero de entrada no podes saberlo.


> Que carga le puedo poner?. porque no tengo en casa la impresora. Solo la fuente


Agarra una lampara *incandescente* de 220V 75-100W y colgala de la salida de 32V


----------



## priaranza (Sep 19, 2011)

Hola.He medido voltajes con la impresora enchufada y marca menos aun.
Pin 1: 2.4 vdc (en lugar de 16 vdc)
Pin 3: 2.6 vdc (en lugar de 24 vdc)
Pin 5: 5.6 vdc (en lugar de 32 vdc)
He comprado los electroliticos por si acaso pero los de la fuente no son normalizados.
c1: 100 uf 50v  --> le pondré 100 uf 63v
c2: 220 uf 35v  --> este si lo hay igual
c3: 150 uf 50v  --> no existe, pondría en paralelo un 100 uf 63v + 47 uf 63v
en el primario hay otro pequeño de 4.7 uf 50v que de cambiarlo le pondría 4.7 uf 63v .
El gordo de 47 uf 400v estará bien pues sí da tensiones de 312 v.
De todas maneras probaré con la carga de la lampara.
¿no podran ser los optoacopladores?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2011)

priaranza dijo:


> ¿no podran ser los optoacopladores?


Los componentes electronicos se caracterizan por su extrema maldad. Cuando deciden fallar, analizan primero de forma te enloqueceran mas.

Como fallar puede fallar cualquier componente, pero hay algunos con mas probabilidad que otros. 
En una fuente conmutada que esta regulando mal, lo mas comun son electroliticos secos y zeners de proteccion quemados como consecuencia de la mala regulacion.


----------



## priaranza (Sep 20, 2011)

Le he metido la carga de una bombilla de 100w y marca lo mismo.
He revisado diodos, sin desoldarlos, y marcan ok. He sustituido el electrolitico de 220 µf 35v y sigue igual. mañana seguiré con los otros.


----------



## priaranza (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola. Todavía no he hecho nada más, por falta de tiempo, pero se me ocurre que podría medir el secundario del transformador aislandolo del resto del circuito y ahí veria si salen "los voltios" que me faltan, aunque no estuvieran regulados.  De esta manera sabría si el problema es del primario o del secundario (suponiendo que el transformador estuviera bien). Es correcta mi apreciación???


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 22, 2011)

priaranza dijo:


> Hola. Todavía no he hecho nada más, por falta de tiempo, pero se me ocurre que podría medir el secundario del transformador aislandolo del resto del circuito y ahí veria si salen "los voltios" que me faltan, aunque no estuvieran regulados.  De esta manera sabría si el problema es del primario o del secundario (suponiendo que el transformador estuviera bien). Es correcta mi apreciación???


Vamos por partes...

En funcionamiento normal de la fuente: Que tipo de señal crees que tenes en primario y secundario? (grafica por favor)


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 22, 2011)

priaranza dijo:


> Hola. Todavía no he hecho nada más, por falta de tiempo, pero se me ocurre que podría medir el secundario del transformador aislandolo del resto del circuito y ahí veria si salen "los voltios" que me faltan, aunque no estuvieran regulados.  De esta manera sabría si el problema es del primario o del secundario (suponiendo que el transformador estuviera bien). Es correcta mi apreciación???



Hola Amigo, analizando las fotos que expones. Puede observarse 2 optoacopladores en la misma.
Por deduccion, suponemos que uno de ellos es usado para el feedback de regulacion. El otro, es de pensar que esta siendo utilizado como señal de arranque a tension nominal, es decir debes tener en el lado del secundario, una señal que puede aparecer como STD-BY o similar, "stand-by", cuando esta es energizada, la fuente entregara sus tensiones correspondientes a las necesarias.-


----------



## priaranza (Sep 22, 2011)

Hola
Eduardo yo creo que en el primario,  puesto que estamos entregando tension, ya rectificada y filtrada, a una alta frecuencia,  mas o menos debe haber una señal lo mas plana posible, la que corresponde a una tension continua. En el secundario la misma señal plana pero con menor valor nominal.
Gudino, y como lo mido? para saber si estan bien los optos.
Muchas gracias a ambos


----------



## priaranza (Sep 23, 2011)

..pero claro una señal pulsante


----------



## fernandob (Sep 23, 2011)

eduardo, lei desde el principio que mide o quiere medir tales tensiones DC *en el trafo* , se que es de alta frecuencia, pero es el trafo .
no deberia haber un diodo rapido y un filtro y medir luego de eso ?
o en la entrada medir en el C . antes de el oscilador?? 

pero habla de mediciones de DC *en el trafo* .
no esta mal ??? (dudo por que es una fuente switchino y de ellas no tengo experiencia, sino ... ni dudo.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 23, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> eduardo, lei desde el principio que mide o quiere medir tales tensiones DC *en el trafo* , se que es de alta frecuencia, pero es el trafo .
> no deberia haber un diodo rapido y un filtro y medir luego de eso ?
> o en la entrada medir en el C . antes de el oscilador??
> 
> ...



Fernando:  Justamente, esas mediciones de los niveles de continua no sirven de nada a los efectos de controlar el trafo.

Por las primeras mediciones sobre los pines de salida está claro que la regulación es desastrosa. Las causas? Chi lo sa...  
En fallas normales los candidatos son los electrolíticos, los zeners o alguna resistencia abierta.
Como el trafo son pocas vueltas de alambre grueso es algo extremadamente robusto al punto que no podria tener un problema (espiras en corto p.e.) sin que revienten componentes anexos.


----------



## priaranza (Sep 24, 2011)

Ya le he cambiado otro electrolitico del secundario de 100 µf 50v (lo he puesto de 63 v que es el normalizado) y no varía. He visto tambien un zener que tiene en paralelo (soldado sobre este) una resistencia de 0.56 ohm. La he quitado y el conjunto marca 1.4 ohm. No he conseguido quitarle la resistencia porque está arrollada sobre el diodo y es muy dificil a menos que corte una patilla. seguiré...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 24, 2011)

priaranza dijo:


> Ya le he cambiado otro electrolitico del secundario de 100 µf 50v (lo he puesto de 63 v que es el normalizado) y no varía. He visto tambien un zener que tiene en paralelo (soldado sobre este) una resistencia de 0.56 ohm. La he quitado y el conjunto marca 1.4 ohm. No he conseguido quitarle la resistencia porque está arrollada sobre el diodo y es muy dificil a menos que corte una patilla. seguiré...



Hola Amigo analiza todos los pines que posee en su salida, uno de ellos permite el arranque.


----------



## priaranza (Sep 25, 2011)

No sé como hacer para permitir el arranque. Ni con una bombilla como carga ni conectando la salida a la impresora, saca las tensiones adecuadas. Muchas gracias por el aporte

es cierto que el pin 7 es para CONT, segun he podido averiguar en google, imagino que será para control


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 25, 2011)

priaranza dijo:


> No sé como hacer para permitir el arranque. Ni con una bombilla como carga ni conectando la salida a la impresora, saca las tensiones adecuadas. Muchas gracias por el aporte
> 
> es cierto que el pin 7 es para CONT, segun he podido averiguar en google, imagino que será para control



Hola Amigo, pues cuando este conectada la fuente a su respectiva impresora, cuando la enciendes deberas notar una variacion de tension en el terminal que mencionas CONT, si esto sucede pero la fuente no entrega sus tensiones nominales. Pues minuciosamente deberas seguir y analizar los componentes relacionados al terminal que mencionamos.


----------



## priaranza (Sep 26, 2011)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, pues cuando este conectada la fuente a su respectiva impresora, cuando la enciendes
> Sí, puedo conectarla a la impresora pero esta no enciende. porque las tensiones que entrega la fuente no son suficiente para levantarla... pero seguiré tu consejo


----------



## priaranza (Sep 27, 2011)

Gudino. Estoy pensando que si me querias decir que la fuente puede estar bien y que el cable que llega al pin CONT desde la impresora es el que debo seguir? ¿Que es posible que la tarjeta madre no le envie nada a la fuente?. Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 27, 2011)

Hola Amigo, bueno 1ro. debes corroborar que la tension en dicho terminal cambie de estado, cuando la impresora es encendida. Si esto sucede, pues entonces la fuente no obedece a la peticion. Por lo tanto lo que deberas seguir es el circuito relacionado con el terminal CONT, pero hacia la fuente, el cual te llevara a uno de los optoacopladores.
Una vez que puedes afirmar que dicho terminal CONT cumple la funcion que pretendemos, de encendido nominal de fuente has lo siguiente.
Puedes experimentar de la siguiente forma. Desconecta la fuente de la impresora. Ahora bien mide la tension en el pin CONT respecto de GND. Si tienes un valor cercano a 3V., pues entonces conecta una R de valor aprox. a 470 OHM. a GND, si no hay resultados satisfactorios, prueba con valores de R algo menor. De esta forma forzaremos el arranque de la fuente. SAludos.-


----------



## priaranza (Sep 28, 2011)

hola. en mi primera prueba con la fuente sola y conectada a 220 vdc,  CONT marcaba igual que GND es decir 0 vdc. Sin tensión no tenía continuidad con GND. Aún así intentaré hacer la prueba. Muchas gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola Amigo, 1ro. cerciorate de lo que comente. Si dices que la tension en el pin CONT tiene un valor prox. a cero, deberas entonces colocar una R de 470 OHM aprox., entre este y una tension prox. a 5V. que entregue la fuente.-


----------



## priaranza (Sep 28, 2011)

Hola Gudino. He medido tensiones con la impresora conectada y marca 0 vdc entre CONT y GND. No varia nada actuando sobre el interruptor on/off de la impresora.
Entre 1 y 2: 2,7 vdc
entre 3 y 4: 2,4 vdc
entre 5 y 6: 5,2 vdc.
Mañana seguiré, aquí en España son las 23:42 h y mañana me levanto a las 6. Gracias por tu interes.


----------



## priaranza (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola Gudino. he hecho lo que me dijiste y eres un genio. Al cargar con 470 ohm entre pin 1 y GND (había unos 4,7 vdc) la fuente ha arrancado dando sus valores correctos. Pin 1: 16 vdc, Pin 3: 24 vdc y Pin 5: 32 vdc.
Esto quiere decir que la fuente está ok y que habrá que seguir el cable del pin CONT hacia la impresora ¿verdad? Un abrazo GENIO.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2011)

Hola Amigo, bien me alegra!!!, asi es deberas seguir la señal CONT hacia la impresora. Para descartar, prueba si el boton de encendido del equipo funciona correctamente, puede que sea la causa de la anomalia. Un abrazo Colega!.-


----------



## priaranza (Sep 29, 2011)

Gracias otra vez. Perdona mi osadía. Si no encontrara la causa ¿podría probarla teniendo puesta la resistencia de 470 ohm/1 watio?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2011)

Si Amigo, puede que funcione la impresora normalmente. Depende de esta si detecta que la fuente se inicio antes que ella le de la orden y genere un error, solo es cuestion de probar. El valor de la R debe ser de un valor bajo de potencia por ejem. 1/4W, ya que solo es señal de comando, pero ante la cautela prueba con el valor que propones. Exitos!.-


----------



## priaranza (Sep 29, 2011)

gracias Gudino. Probaré a localizar la falla y te cuento


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 29, 2011)

A sus ordenes Colega!.-


----------



## priaranza (Oct 2, 2011)

Hola, mañana probaré la fuente con la resistencia de 470 ohm montada, porque no tengo mucho tiempo y no la tengo en casa, pero.... ¿no será que la señal de control se haya dejado de enviar para proteger algun circuito?. Ya te contaré. Un abrazo


----------



## priaranza (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola. He conectado la fuente a la impresora y no ha hecho nada. Ni se inmuta. He revisado tensiones y sigue sacandolas OK. He comprobado los tres interruptores que tiene, incluido el de on/off, y tienen continuidad  ok. El problema es que no sé como desmontar este modelo de impresora. He conseguido abrirla un poco soltando unos clips de plastico pero no sale la tapa entera.  Mi gozo en un pozo!!  ¿alguien me puede indicar?
Un abrazo Gudino


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola Amigo, podrias recordarme el modelo de impresora?, a decir verdad cada modelo y marca tiene su tecnica de desarme, pero te daras cuenta que optan el hecho de no utilizar tornillos. Gralmente debes quitar todas la partes plasticas perifericas removibles, una vez conseguido esto se desmonta en una sola pieza. Otro abrazo colega.-


----------



## priaranza (Oct 4, 2011)

Hola. la impresora es  canon pixma ip4200. Ya estoy buscando en foros para ver si la encuentro.
Pudiera que se haya desconectado en la placa madre el cable que va a la fuente. Sería lo mejor que le pasara. He visto tambien, por google que a veces no imprime porque tiene algun sensor de puerta desactivado....pero al menos se encendería el led de on. Un abrazo


----------

